# look what santa brought !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

went to be with family for christmas this afternoon and look what santa left while we were gone. i am puzzled because the people i got her from told me she is only 6 months old and hasnt been around a buck. guess they lied i checked on her this morning everything was fine didnt have any signs of having a baby. i posted on heres some pics of her yesterday and folks were telling me maybe 4 months preg.and she delivered today surprise surprise. by the way mom and daughter are doing great,baby is up walking real good and eating. the first 4 pics are of mom yesterday and then the next 4 pics are of baby today.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh wow congrats !!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow! That is a surprise. And a cute little surprise at that! Glad both seem well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , baby is very cute 
Congrats !


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

what a xmas suprise


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Aww! What a great Christmas present! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats to you!

It's heartening to read of an uncomplicated birth. All these horror stories were starting to freak me out a bit. 

Congratulations, again!

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a great surprise for you! Congrats, what a cutie pie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations to you and mom!! The baby is so cute!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

What a cute surprise! Glad everything went ok.


----------

